# Where to buy a dwarf puffer?



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

I called up my favorite LFS and they said they haven't had dwarf puffers on their ordering list for a while. I can't find them anywhere online except for liveaquaria, and I really do not want to pay $8 plus shipping for one puffer when I know other places sell them for like, $3. Any clues?


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

$8 isn't a bad deal they go for $10 each here.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Really? I was under the impression that they weren't too expensive. That Fish Place has them for $3, but they're out of stock.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

They're like $2 to $4 by me and all good stores have loads of them.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Hey COM, would you be willing to buy one and ship it to me? I'd pay you for shipping, cost, and a couple of extra bucks for the trouble.


----------



## sneasle (Jun 25, 2008)

aren't you in NY? Your telling me you can't find them in NY?


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

Does "That Fish Place" still do 1/2 price on the weekends?

Talk to someone there... maybe they can let you know when they get some in, or order them for you.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

I'm in the Mid-Hudson Valley. Not NYC. The farthest I can travel is about 45 minutes in any direction. 

That Fish Place is too far for me to drive to, and their online store is out of stock of DPs.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

I can ship one to you but not in the next few weeks as I will be doing a lot of traveling.

Call Country Aquarium in Brewster, NY. That's not too far from you. He has a lot of stuff and he deals with a wholesaler in New Jersey who has pretty much everything. He is in Highbridge Plaza, under the I-84 bridge near Sorrentino's (bad) restaurant around where Rt 6 and Rt 22 split off. His number is (845) 279-0277 and I believe the owner's name is Mike. Big heavy guy. He knows his fish. He closes every Monday to go to NJ to get fish.

Also a good place to buy tanks and stuff. He'll always discount a package heavily.

The other place to try is a Petland Discounts store. They tend to be hit-or-miss on fish but the store in Danbury, CT (Trader Joe's plaza off I-84, first exit in CT) is pretty darned nice as is the one in Yorktown Heights, NY, in the K-Mart Plaza (old Lake Caldor if you're a local).


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

I'm in VA and I used to drive to Lancaster PA every 2 months, back when I first started fishkeeping... good luck in your search


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

I seem to think that you mentioned living in Poughkeepsie. I only remember because I briefly worked in Poughkeepsie in 2006.

It's only about 35 miles or so from Poughkeepsie to Brewster, most on I-84 so it's a quick trip. I remember that because my parents live in Somers, NY and you pass through Brewster on the way there from Poughkeepsie.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

Seems kind of stupid, but did you try Petsmart? That's where I bought the DPs I used to have and they seemed to carry them regularly.


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

Are DP's the same as Pea Puffers? They have them at my LFS for $1.99 in Plainville, MA


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Yep, same thing,

COM-Weeeell, Poughkeepsie is the largest city nearby me. It's about a half-hour away. I live more towards Rhinebeck than anything else.

And actually, the only PetsMart here is a good hour away in New Windsor.


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

There used to be a good pet store in Cold Spring. I have a vague memory of going there with my uncle in the early '90s. That's probably not any closer. It's only about an hour from the Rhinebeck / Milan area to Brewster if you take the Taconic Parkway.

Actually I forgot that there's another really awesome fish store in Brewster. I discovered it a few months ago. It is in the plaza with the Home Depot along I-84 in Brewster / Carmel. It's called Animal Kingdom. I think they have another store in Haverstraw. www.animalkingdom-usa

I bookmarked it because they sell really nice, hard-to-find equipment like Fluval hoods and I have been thinking about purchasing one.

I think it is likely that you'll find a great selection of DPs at either one of those stores. And, you can stop at the world famous Red Rooster for mini golf on the way!


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2008)

my petsmart sells them for 2.99 each. They have them every time I go in.


----------

